# 10g setup



## Fugu (Nov 10, 2007)

Great setup! Looks so natural! How did you get the tawain moss to stay to the wall?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Fugu said:


> Great setup! Looks so natural! How did you get the tawain moss to stay to the wall?


Use a mesh or screen to make a moss wall.

Looks very nice much bigger than a 10g.

-Andrew


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks, guys! I used Gutter Guard for the wall. I just cut the pieces to size, put the moss in between, and tied it up. Like FishNewb said, any type of mesh or screen should work fine. It takes a couple months to fill in, though. This thing has been part of this tank since the early summer.


----------



## Fugu (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok, thanks, i should try that!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nice Mike! I'd like some CRS and Green Shrimp if you ever have any available!


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

I would like some CRS lol :hihi:


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a quick update. Things have filled out a bit. Unfortunately, the CRS and green shrimp have all died without breeding. I added 3 Celestial Pearl Danios temporarily until I move them to a new tank. They seem to be very happy so far. Let me know what you think


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a really cool looking mini-forest there!


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Sweet, I love the micro sword carpet.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

How long did you have shrimp in there? This is pretty much my idea for a 20L. Well, not the scape, but CPD's and shrimp


----------



## Contrast (Dec 15, 2007)

looks cool, i love the driftwood.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I've had cherries in here since the summer. The others were added in the fall, but all ended up disappearing after a few months. They died one by one over the course of a few months. I added the CPDs right before break from school. They seem to work well with the shrimp, as the population continues to increase


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Contrast said:


> looks cool, i love the driftwood.


Thanks! I really like the manzanita, too!


----------



## Pen3 (Jan 2, 2007)

I am setting up a 10gal shrimp after reading your thread but thinking of using 70w HQI for lightning. Do you think that is too much for a 10g?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Pen3 said:


> I am setting up a 10gal shrimp after reading your thread but thinking of using 70w HQI for lightning. Do you think that is too much for a 10g?


70w is probably a bit much for a 10 gallon. With that much light, CO2 and good ferts would be absolutely necessary and consistent. This tanks uses only 36w, but it is AH Supply, so it is pretty good.



fshfanatic said:


> Absolutely incredible.


Thank you!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

really nice for a ten gallon, especially for shrimp!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

Very impressive 10gal!!! Congrats on achieving a world class scape!


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> really nice for a ten gallon, especially for shrimp!





EdTheEdge said:


> Very impressive 10gal!!! Congrats on achieving a world class scape!


Thank you very much for the input! The shrimp do seem to love it


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Brilliant, very artistic.


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

I had to take the limno aromatica and the moss wall out in order to catch the CPDs (I transfered them to a breeding tank). In the process, the right side of the microsword carpet got pulled up and the tank turned into a mess. So, I rearranged things a bit. As always, comments and criticisms are welcome!


----------



## danakin (Jun 8, 2007)

That is one of the greatest 10g's I have ever seen. That really gives me hope and inspiration for my 10g! Keep up the great work.


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice 10 gal. I love the micro sword lawn. great job.


----------



## gentledental4u (Feb 28, 2008)

Good job, Mithah Rogers, very zoppity


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

gentledental4u said:


> Good job, Mithah Rogers, very zoppity


Classic. Thanks!

I have ripped this one apart, as I had a huge (read: total) die off of the RCS last month. I don't know what happened. I guess I get the distinction of being the only one to find a way to exterminate these little guys. I pretty much just started over with the same layout. I started the moss wall over (as it had become infested with riccia), ripped out most of the microsword (which had become too thick and had a bit of BBA) and replanted sparsely, re-started a stand of limno aromatica (as I trimmed the tops and got rid of the in a RAOK) on the right, and added some didiplis diandra in the back left. I added some ember tetras and cajun dwarf crays that I received from members here. 

I guess I just like to watch tanks grow out, but didn't feel like making a whole new scape (maybe because I have 7 other tanks going). This is the one I can watch most of the time, as it is in my living room, so it's fun to watch the gradual changes over time. Here are a few shots










Embers. They've colored up nice since this photo. I feed them microworms and BBS mainly

















Cray


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

what are those short grass looking plants in the front and do they require high, medium or low lights? and how do you make the mesh to stay in the back on the tank? thank you


----------



## volkracing99 (Nov 17, 2007)

what kind of substrate did you use?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

sea-horsea said:


> what are those short grass looking plants in the front and do they require high, medium or low lights? and how do you make the mesh to stay in the back on the tank? thank you


It is lilaeopsis brasiliensis (micro sword). I have it under 36w AH supply light and it grows well. However, you can grow it with medium light. You can probably grow it with lower light, too, but the growth will just be slower. 

EDIT: The mesh is just set back there. I used to use suction cups, but it stays up because it is behind the spraybar 



volkracing99 said:


> what kind of substrate did you use?


It's flourite


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

So you have Ember Tetras in a shrimp tank? How many, and do they ever bully the shrimp?


----------



## ununknown (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey nice tank! Where did you get the pieces of manzanita from??


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So you have Ember Tetras in a shrimp tank? How many, and do they ever bully the shrimp?


No, like I mentioned a few posts back, there are no longer shrimp in here. Just the 8 embers and the dwarf crays. The embers are pretty small, but I would imagine they could still potentially harass shrimp.



ununknown said:


> Hey nice tank! Where did you get the pieces of manzanita from??


Thanks! I got the manzanita from badcopnofishtank here in the swap n shop. He's got some great stuff. I think he's still selling packages


----------



## Lorenmws (Jul 27, 2008)

Any update?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Here's a shot of what it looked like on *6/17* after I ripped a bunch of the hairgrass out and added some d. diandra










*8/19* The lights were out, but I flipped them back on for a quick shot. The aromatica is closed up for the night. I've had some problems with hair algae (spirogyra), which I believe was due to a lack of maintenance/lack of flow (didn't clean filter for a while, moss grewa bit over spraybar) that hurt my co2 distribution. Also, the diandra has grown over part of the DW, so I'll likely change that when I trim them back down. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

very nice 10G, ground cover is thick. What do you have for the ground cover?
Hairgrass?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

Orlando said:


> very nice 10G, ground cover is thick. What do you have for the ground cover?
> Hairgrass?


Thanks! it's actually lilaeopsis brasiliensis (microsword)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Update?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleeeease update?


----------



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, I guess I should show the bad side of this one, for full disclosure's sake. I made a huge mistake by tearing this one apart and replanting the microsword sparsely shortly before I left town for winter break. I shortened the photoperiod and did my normal vacation routine. All of my other tanks survived beautifully, but this one was full of spirogyra when I returned. 

I ended up ripping it all apart and replanting fresh microsword. I threw in some random stems to help try to stabilize this thing, but unfortunately, I'm a bit short on stems right now. I have the co2 cranked and have been doing manual removal of the algae, lots of water changes, and excel OD'ing to knock this stuff back.

Anyways, you asked for an update, so here's the ugly truth


----------

